# What do I finish a birch plywood workbench top with?



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Benchtop is 3/4" plywood and need a protector and sealer for it......should I just use poly-urethane?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Work bench?

I'd use shellac. Fast drying, resists glue from sticking to it and if you need to recoat it nothing special is required, just a quick scuff and brush or spray another coat.

I use a precat lacquer now just because I am setup for it, but never had any problems or issues with the shellac.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For a chemical coating for a work bench I would use a nitrocellulose lacquer. A bench is going to get all banged up and you can recoat with lacquer from time to time and it will re-wet and melt into the previous coat where a polyurethane won't. An oil finish would all round be better. It wouldn't show the damage as bad and you can just sand it a little and re-oil it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A sheet of 1/8" hardboard/masonite. Then when it becomes unsightly I can easily replace it.

George


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> A sheet of 1/8" hardboard/masonite. Then when it becomes unsightly I can easily replace it.
> 
> George


 +1...might use 1/4".


----------

